# Squidder world series.



## spinyeel (Jun 17, 2007)

Who would like to see a castihg comp for unmagged Squidder's? Sort out the men from the boys!


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Men from the boys? You need to meet Big Lou! Big Lou has hit a tourney rod so hard it ripped guides lose. And they were tied on not taped on.
Heck why not just use a non magged 4/0 or 6/0 reel.

CB


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Just about anytime we are on the pier we have an impromptu squidder series. I love to hear those things thrown. As a matter of fact I sold one not to long ago to a buddy and he uses it exclusively for his anchor rod now. He put his slosh 30 and 525mag up and is using the squidder.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Yep, for pier fishing or fishing off the rocks there great. I still have a couple(one with an accurate frame and the other with the full accurate conversion). Plus I have three Jigmasters all with full accurate conversions. 

CB


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

If you ever decide to get rid of one of those full acc's let me know. The ones that we throw are stock. You can hear those things half way down the pier it seems when you let them stretch out.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I got a Squidder, I love mine. I also like the sound it makes also. Kinda like its turbo-charged


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Ive casted a 525mag and with the 525mag I was able to throw farther but the 525mag only had 15lb test, with the Squidder you can load it up with ample amounts of 20-30 pound mono.
(Oh yea, plus you get that cool turbo-charged sound)


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

thekingfeeder said:


> If you ever decide to get rid of one of those full acc's let me know. The ones that we throw are stock. You can hear those things half way down the pier it seems when you let them stretch out.


The Squidder or one of the Jigmasters.

CB


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Preferably the squid, but I can work with the jig.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Squidders*

I love to watch the line dance as it comes off my Squidder. The scream is nice too. Seems like casting on the ragged edge.

I only throw mine in the near-shore slough; I have to use 525's for distance fishing.

Curt, I've thought about doing an "Accurate conversion" on mine. Do you have any lessons learned that you would care to share?


----------



## myk (Feb 7, 2007)

Squidder World Series....hmmm.... If it's close by, I'll be there.


Mike


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I got a few somewhere, won't be the shortest, but no match for big Lou, Mike, and many others.

I like the plastic spool, but the metal, when everything goes well, is best for distance. for me anyway.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

12 pound test or less


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Sea Level said:


> I love to watch the line dance as it comes off my Squidder. The scream is nice too. Seems like casting on the ragged edge.
> 
> I only throw mine in the near-shore slough; I have to use 525's for distance fishing.
> 
> Curt, I've thought about doing an "Accurate conversion" on mine. Do you have any lessons learned that you would care to share?


First you have to find the frame and plates. There are still a few out there, but since Accurate stop making them they are hard to find and getting pricey. As far as the conversion, the hardest part is putting all the bits from the right side in the new plate.

CB


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

kingfish said:


> I got a few somewhere, won't be the shortest, but no match for big Lou, Mike, and many others.
> 
> I like the plastic spool, but the metal, when everything goes well, is best for distance. for me anyway.


The aluminum spools are the best. They are lighter than a steel spool and stronger than a plastic one.

CB


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

mantriumph said:


> 12 pound test or less


In my experience with squidders for fishing, 25lb(no smaller than 20lb) Berkely XL was the best casting line. Ande 25 or 30lb wasn't bad either. I have since started using Breakaway line on all my fishing reels.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Like i said,try casting 12 or 14 silver thread un magged


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

and no sissy aluminum spool.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

curtisb said:


> Men from the boys? You need to meet Big Lou! Big Lou has hit a tourney rod so hard it ripped guides lose. And they were tied on not taped on.
> Heck why not just use a non magged 4/0 or 6/0 reel.
> 
> CB


YOU GO CURTIS!

I'm with you.

The last tournament in Hawaii, which was quite some time ago, used JigMaster, 4/0 and 6/0 reels.
The line ratings were 40#, 60# and 80# mono. There were minimum line diameters.

It was a fisherman's casting tournament.

Don


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Don B said:


> YOU GO CURTIS!
> 
> I'm with you.
> 
> ...


I was wandering when you would show up for this one Don.

CB


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

kingfish said:


> and no sissy aluminum spool.


Sissy? What do you call that weak plastic piece of junk. Aluminium spool is the best on these reels period. The steel is backlash heaven.

CB


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

mantriumph said:


> Like i said,try casting 12 or 14 silver thread un magged


Why? What's the point? You could just put that little line on an ABU. Heck, let's all get a 9/0 unmagged with 100lb line on a 6ft rod and 16oz of weight and cast.

Sound good to you Don?

CB


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

curtisb said:


> Why? What's the point? You could just put that little line on an ABU. Heck, let's all get a 9/0 unmagged with 100lb line on a 6ft rod and 16oz of weight and cast.
> 
> Sound good to you Don?
> 
> CB


Works for me. I have one.

Actually, many people used the Penn 6/0 extended with a Newell Black Marlin kit on Fenwick 16810 rods. The use of 100# mono main line was common.

When I saw a 9/0 on sale, it was a must buy. It has the same line capacity as the Newell extended 6/0.

One gentleman did show up at our 2005 casting workshop with a 9/0 and cast it very effectively.

Don


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm just not that great with big spooled reels(reason I sold you the two Newels Don). About the biggest reel I can throw with any kind of real distance, would be about the size of a Jigmaster. These reels I throw best with an overhead or Hatteras style cast. I use OTG or pendelum with smaller reels.

CB


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

curtisb said:


> I'm just not that great with big spooled reels(reason I sold you the two Newels Don). About the biggest reel I can throw with any kind of real distance, would be about the size of a Jigmaster. These reels I throw best with an overhead or Hatteras style cast. I use OTG or pendelum with smaller reels.
> 
> CB


Unfortunately I do not have the time to fish my larger equipment. It means an over night stay and it is impossible to fit into my schedule. You can cast a 6/0 just like an ABU 5500. However, the timing must be controlled. I did do a demontration cast with a 114HLW and Conoflex Makoi Extreme (14' 4") using a pendulum cast at the Hawaii 2005 workshops. You just go slow and continue to put in as much power as you can muster. You must expect realistic distances. 

Since time is precious, most of my fishing is currently being done with Penn 525, 535 and 555 reels. They're rugged and require minimal maintenance.

Don


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

What got me into casting was a buddy of mine was watching me sling the h*ll out of a TLD25 and 8 oz on a Tica on the pier one day to "free trolley", some of you may call it a slide rig. It was funny to watch others laugh at me until they saw me actually cast some distance.  That fella got a decent rod and reel in my hand, that is where I got hooked. That is when I realized for what I was doing with the 25, I was really slinging it, compared to an actual cast on a 6500, not so much...LOL


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Don B said:


> Unfortunately I do not have the time to fish my larger equipment. It means an over night stay and it is impossible to fit into my schedule. You can cast a 6/0 just like an ABU 5500. However, the timing must be controlled. I did do a demontration cast with a 114HLW and Conoflex Makoi Extreme (14' 4") using a pendulum cast at the Hawaii 2005 workshops. You just go slow and continue to put in as much power as you can muster. You must expect realistic distances.
> 
> Since time is precious, most of my fishing is currently being done with Penn 525, 535 and 555 reels. They're rugged and require minimal maintenance.
> 
> Don


I'm beginning to think the bigger reels throw better on the older fiberglass surf rods if you can remember how whippy they are and don't try to kill the cast. I use to throw pretty good with these bigger reels on them with a straight over head cast. I had a 113HLW that had 50lb Ande on it and with 8nbait I could really hum that sucker off the pier I use to fish on. I think the easy loading properties of the glass rod is what helped. The newer carbon fiber rods are so much stiffer and takes more to load them and timing is more critical on them versus the glass rods. Bad part is the weight of one of these reels loaded with 40 or 50lb or bigger line, then add the weight of that glass rod and your wore out by the end of the season. the old glass rods still have a place on the piers. There whippy actions will wear out fish faster and not put as much pressure on the user than a graphite rod will. This is important when you don't have alot of room to run with a big fish like you do on the beach. I know around here that the old 1pc Fenwicks, Lamis and Harringtons are still popular on piers. I still have two of them left myself, a 10' white Lami that I use a Jigmaster on and a honey colored 12' Fenwick that I use a Squidder on. I use these only when I fish from that same pier. I do still use graphite rods also to fish from the piers, but just something about bringing out one of these old rods and an unmagged reel like a squidder and letting a cast lose.

CB


----------

